# NEED HELP! Replacing Ignition Module / Sensor on Audi 100 - Where is it!?



## German Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2005)

I already did a search and couldn't find anything on this in multiple forums, so sorry if I missed it...
I need to replace the ignition module in a 1989 Audi 100, but I have no idea where to look for it. I already checked everything visible in the engine bay, and "under the dash" appears to be impossible to see. As a last ditch effort, I asked a mechanic at the dealership where he thought it was located, and after some time of thinking he said "under the passenger side kickplate", which proved to be fruitless. 
I'm sort of desperate. If I can't get this car to move, it's getting towed to a junkyard... I have the part, just can't figure out for the life of me where it is... thoughts?
Much appriciated all... thanks in advance- 
Luke


----------



## steveneashcraft (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a guess based on a couple of audis I've owned.
Under the back seat near the battery. Under the driver's seat. Sorry I can't tell you for sure. I went looking for the cruise control module on my 93 Audi V8 and it took a lot of asking and even more misdirection. Hope this helps. Don't give up.


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP! Replacing Ignition Module / Sensor on Audi 100 - Where is it!? (German Juggernaut)*

I have looked in my Bentley manual for ignition module. On page 28.15 it refers to models with the MC engine w/turbo and 2 knock sensors. The ignition control unit (not module) is located in the A-pillar next to the passenger side foot well.
- remove screws from glove compartment
- remove glove compartment
That is all. And there is no mention of an ignition control unit for the other NF engine configuration.
HTH
Gordy


----------



## German Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I'll be checking it out again tonight, wish me luck-


----------

